# Fixed Broad Head Tuning



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Have you aligned your broad head blades with your fletching? If they are off set you will get poor arrow flight.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

pick up a can of foot spray(powder) and spray your vanes , rest and riser. you might have vane contact when moving the rest doesnt help. it has solved a lot of tuning problems for me.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think your a tad underspined. I'd be looking at 400 spine arrows with that setup.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

If u have a press try a half twist in on the left and out on the right
If they are a static yoke
As said before it could be a clearance issue
Try rotating the nocks too


----------



## greygrouse (Mar 22, 2012)

roughneck1 said:


> I think your a tad underspined. I'd be looking at 400 spine arrows with that setup.


Fletched a few 400's this morning and conducted the field point/broad head shootout. Thanks for the suggestion; both arrows shot to the aim point out to 30 yards.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

greygrouse said:


> Fletched a few 400's this morning and conducted the field point/broad head shootout. Thanks for the suggestion; both arrows shot to the aim point out to 30 yards.


No problem. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

There is no truth to aligning broadheads with the fletching. Aerodynamically it doesn't make a difference, how would 4 bladed broadheads fly so well with a 3 fletch...
The most important 2 things are sufficient spine (500 too weak @ 60 pounds) and most important is to have broadheads spin true to the arrow shaft!


----------



## greygrouse (Mar 22, 2012)

thunderbolt said:


> There is no truth to aligning broadheads with the fletching. Aerodynamically it doesn't make a difference, how would 4 bladed broadheads fly so well with a 3 fletch...
> The most important 2 things are sufficient spine (500 too weak @ 60 pounds) and most important is to have broadheads spin true to the arrow shaft!


When I was fletching the 400's, I attempted to align the vanes with the 3 blade heads. There was no discernible difference in accuracy. In the past vane/head alignment was never a detriment to accuracy. The other "lesson" learned seems to be that not all 500 spined shafts give the same flight. With mid diameter shafts, arrow flight was fine with the fixed heads I was using. 

I am going to pick up an arrow spinner, then test each finished arrow. Shooting them into a block will be the final test.

Here's hoping that the Deer will be patient.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I have had incredible luck with broadhead flight after bare shaft grouping with my bow. Shoot 3 fletched arrows at 20 yards. Then shoot a bare shaft. If the bare shafts hits more than1 inch from the fletched arrows, then the bow is not going to shoot broadheads and field points in the same place. You want the fletching doing as little work as possible, so that when you put "wings" on the front of your arrow, it flies true. Spin testing the arrow is crucial as well, but if the arrow is coming out crooked to begin with, then the broadhead will amplify the tuning issue.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

What Tim said ^^^^ Gospel truth.


----------



## alecsz7 (Sep 20, 2012)

Your way under spined.


----------

